

World's Most Expensive Single Objects - callmeed
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_world%27s_most_expensive_single_objects

======
cperciva
Note that the list is sorted by absolute dollars, not taking inflation into
account; the Alaska Pipeline, costing $8B in 1977 would be roughly $28B in
2009 dollars (subject to the entirely unsupported assumption that construction
costs rise in parallel with CPI), which would put it into second place after
the ISS instead of 6th place.

Or, put another way: the Alaska Pipeline is, corrected for inflation, the most
expensive object on earth. :-)

------
JCThoughtscream
I'm somewhat surprised to see that San Francisco's New Bay Bridge is going to
cost more than the LHC.

------
dangrover
Interesting that the Big Dig cost twice as much as the Channel Tunnel.

